# Older kit - still looks like a "gas"



## Faust (Dec 1, 2012)

I’m only relatively new to the world of armour modelling, and most of what I’ve got is old Matchbox and Fujimi 1/76 kits. These are fun little gems that largely build well, fast and simply. I am not into the armour for the superdetailing of it all; I just pick designs that are cool-looking, unusual or funky (or a Matchbox). I don’t really care if it’s a truck, tank, SP gun or command/recon car, if it arouses my interest, I’ll give it a shot.

That’s why I surprised myself when I picked up my newest armour acquisition, the old Hasegawa 1/72 Isuzu TX-40 fuel truck. I mean, it’s not all that elegant or unusual; it’s just a gas truck. However, something about it called out to me and I’m glad it did. This kit is sometimes bundled with Hasegawa’s 1/72 Japanese aircraft, in order to create a diorama set. It’s certainly a good choice for it.

However, I didn’t buy it for a diorama. I just bought it because it seems to me that everyone forgets the important role that simple little trucks have in wartime, whether it was in WWII or even now. I wanted to have a little display piece that would remind everyone, including me, that there was more to ground combat than tanks and mobile guns. I wanted to immortalize the oft-disregarded vehicles toiling behind the scenes. 

Check out this little old kit at the link below. Sure, it’s simple, but I think it’ll be fun!

*https://adamrehorn.wordpress.com/hasegawa-172-isuzu-tx-40-fuel-truck-out-of-box/*


----------



## StarCruiser (Sep 28, 1999)

I had both that one and the starter truck as well.

Considering their age, not bad little kits.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

StarCruiser said:


> I had both that one and the starter truck as well.
> 
> Considering their age, not bad little kits.


plus 1 :thumbsup:


----------

